# Key Fob not working. Which fuse?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I know... search. I did. Found the fuse solution, and it SEEMS to be it. I popped open the fuse box, pressed a few down, and the key fob worked again, although still most of the time doesn't. 

I have a 2009 model, however, we bought it in Shanghai China. I'm really not sure where manufacture is, since the fuse box key is in both English & Chinese (I'm American, can't read Chinese very well). 

Anyways, I read through the key, and came up with a few possibilities of which one is the right fuse. I didn't take them out, since I only brought a flashlight with me. When I pushed a few down, the fob worked again, but then stopped. From there, I decided to push ALL of them down. Same thing. Worked again, then stopped again. I'll assume it's a loose fuse, though now I really don't know which one. 

Not sure how similar US built Cruze fuse boxes are to their Chinese counterparts. Any suggestions of what that fuse would be called exactly? Or maybe a number possibility I can match up with what I have?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just for fun, have you tried the other fob or changed the battery in your fob? I know you're supposed to get a "low battery" warning, but I wouldn't be surprised but what range and 'durability' suffer before that message comes up.

The other thing - is this location specific or have you added something to your car that might be causing interference to the radio signal? Some have found that adding a dash cam will mess up the tire pressure system since the camera is located right next to the receiver by the center rearview mirror.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Living in China, I'd LOVE to get a dash cam if only for crazy Youtube videos. But no, no new additions. We're thinking of trading up for a Malibu soon, so no more purchases for the Cruze. 

Both Fobs weren't working yesterday and this morning. As for location, it's in our apartment complex, so never had a problem there before. However, when my wife got to work today, everything started working again. If it IS location, it may simply be that we never actually parked at that particular spot before. Will report back when she gets home tonight, to see what happens. 

Worse comes to worse, if it's all good, I convince her I fixed it, and reap the benefits!


----------

